# Canadiana



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of Canadiana Snow Blowers?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heard them mentioned here on the Forum.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-craftsman-snow-tek-single-stage-blowers.html


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Canadiana belongs to B&S. They seem to be available only in Canada (exclusively at Lowes) and in Europe.

The Canadian and European product lines are not exactly the same. The European version of the single stage features remote chute rotation, the Canadian does not. And there's also a large 33" dual stage with the big 420cc B&S engine available for Europe which does not show up on the Canadian website. Here in Germany the Canadiana brand has the best price for the single stage, even though the price is still a slap in the face compared with the price for the identical product on the other side of the pond.

Canadiana has a reputation for delivering good value for money over here. Reliable no-nonsense machines that get the job done.

Snowthrowers - Canadiana Canadian website
Home || Canadiana - Snow Removal Equipment - Snowthrowers European website


----------

